# iis stopped working



## horladoqun (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi guys,
I am faced with a challenge on my server. the machine has win2k3 and runs ArcGIS server n inforouter (both run on iis). My colleague who is a gis person uses it to publish maps. Initially we had arcgis 9.3 on it n it was working fine, then we bought version 10.0 and he uninstalled the version 9.3 tried to install version 10.0 somehow he was unable to publish his maps. thus, he decided to uninstall and reinstall the version 9.3.

two days ago he wanted to launch arcgis server but page cannot be found. the page you looking for might have been removed, had its name changed, or it temporarily unavailable was stamped on his face. I tried to launch inforouter n i get same information.

So i went on the internet to find out what the problem could be. 
I came across a resource which advice i should confirm IIS:

* Try using a .html file, and see what happens then, for example: 
http//localhost/text.html 
* If it serves up the file, you know IIS is running. If not, first make sure the IIS Admin service is running, and then make sure the W3SVC service is running:

* at a command prompt, type:
"net start iisadmin"

* then, type:
"net start w3svc"

it *should* say they already running.

Now, rename the file with a .asp extension and try serving it again:
http//localhost/text.asp

If you get an error... try reinstalling IIS, because something screwed up

I have done all this but my pages are not served which implies something is wrong with IIS. I have uninstalled and reinstalled IIS and dotnet framework but nothing is happen. i cannot launch my apps

please i need some one to help me out.

All our docs are being managed with inforouter and if we cannot launch the application it means trouble as these docs move from desk to desk via inforouter

Thanks for your anticipated response


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Did you put a text.html file on the root of the web server running the GIS stuff? Uninstalling and reinstalling IIS was probably the worst thing you could have done since it will probably wipe out any reference to any web site ever hosted. If te person reinstalled the app oyu will probably need to finish the installation instructions for getting the web site to run.


----------



## horladoqun (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Rockn

i pasted the text.html in wwwroot folder but when i type http://localhost/text.html in my browser nothing displays on the page.

i wont mind if you would take a look at the server via teamviewer.

thanks for your prompt response


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

How would I get in? Just PM me the info

Did you paste this information into a browser running on the web server or your local computer?


----------



## horladoqun (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Rockn,
yeah i pasted on the web browser itself. if you dont mind drop me a mail, my ID is [email protected] so i can send you the teamviewer logon details n you remotely connect.
thanks


----------



## horladoqun (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks very much Rockn you have been of great help


----------

